

Ask HN: Hackernews and Yahoo Pipes? - bretthardin

I have seen previous users use Yahoo Pipes to filter HackerNews they care about. However, upon attempting to use it, I am receiving the following error:<p>Invalid XML document: org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: The markup in the document following the root element must be well-formed.<p>This is strange to me, because the feed seems to work fine for things like google reader.<p>Has anyone had similar issues? Any help would be appreciated.
======
bretthardin
As an addendum, upon trying to search for other users yahoo pipes (and see how
they did it), they seem to be broken also.

[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/search?r=source%3Aycombinator.c...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/search?r=source%3Aycombinator.com,source:news.ycombinator.com)

------
icebraining
Well, it seems to lack the XML declaration (the <?xml... part) and its served
as "text/html", but besides that it seems fine, and the W3C validator says
it's fine.

Have you tried loading other RSS 2.0 feeds into Pipes? They may be simply have
some issue.

~~~
bretthardin
It looks like other 2.0 feeds work fine. I used
<http://searchenginewatch.com/rss> as an example. The only difference is
defining xmlns:atom and xmlns:dc.

Anyone else have any ideas as what could be causing this?

